# betta safe plants?



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, I am going to clean out my old ten gallon today and decided instead of putting into storage why not give my betta a bigger tank? :betta:

So far I have the tank. A new sponge filter and also a gang valve...

My question is this, what substrate should I use and what live plants are betta safe and what will grow with my setup... 
The light fixture I currently am using on my ten will be the link. Thank you much 

Amazon.com : Finnex Fugeray-R Ultra Slim Aquarium LED Light Fixture : Led Clip Fish Tank Lights : Pet Supplies


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

My Betta's all have sand bottoms. Most any plants will work. Mine seem to love Java moss. I catch them sleeping in it all the time. Also have vals, swords,guppy grass, java fern, and anubius to mention a few. It just depends on your lighting.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have read that betta fish will eat sand and that gravel is better. Have you experienced any problems before?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i second vreugy any plants. easy question=easy answer uh.... no they dont eat sand where did you hear this and no problems with this ever but i have heard a few stories where his feeler get stuck in gravel and get ripped off then he dies. but that wont happen unles the betta moves the gravel or you do so 0.0000000000001 chance of that.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes well thank you for your replays! I was worried about the sand because of another post I have read a few times I will put it on here. Okay plants all sound good... I suppose if you both don't have problems with and I think that's the way I will go. Here is that post that said betta fish eat sand (he also said eco complete.)
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/anyone-who-has-never-had-betta-2989.html


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well he did not know much apparentlyi think


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

As an after thought, it isn't wise to use plastic plants with Betta's. The plastic can rip their fins. Hope your Betta likes his new digs.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

She will love her new home especially after I get real plants! Yes I have heard that. She is in a 2.5 with all fake plants now. But they are made for betta fish so they won't rip their fins I think they are nylon of some sort. Thank you much the fishes health comes first!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lucky lady to get a nice ten gallon! Most plants are fine for bettas, just remember to take their needs into consideration as well. I like to use the lower light easier plants myself, mosses, anubias, crypts and java fern. Also wisteria or watersprite ( or both!) will grow in nice and bushy, giving her a lush playground. Pics of the lucky lady!


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the information and opinions! I will put up a picture once it is all in place! All have a good day!


----------

